# jennings woody bow



## Dnice (Jun 24, 2018)

can anyone give me info about jennings woody compound bow and possible value of it i know its a old bow in great shape


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cannot remember it's name but those in the mid 70s were in demand by archers back then. (I had a shop/lanes). Value wise, they just don't bring much unless someone "wants" like collector.. Compounds just do not seem to have that "value" for relics as we see in the old recurves, Longbow.. Nice looking bow though. You will probably get more out of the autumn orange aluminum arrows. (sad)


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like a Woodstar. I had a Jennings Split-T and a Forked Lightning. A buddy had a T-Star. Oh, the memories. Thanks for rattling this 56 year old brain.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought mine in the mid-seventies and still have it. I don't think they're worth much. I just might use mine again one of these years for old times sake with some faithful 2117's.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

$40.00 if you are lucky.


----------



## king68 (Sep 27, 2009)

Jenning woodstar, that was the first new bow purchase I made. Damn I’m getting old!


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you shot it recently? It looks in great shape. I'd be interested to know how fast the old beauty launches a 2117.:smile:


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

As I remember, that old beauty was slower than a recurve and 3 times as noisy.


----------

